# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  ИНТЕРНЫ -- отличное качество, небольшой размер

## АВИАТОР

ИНТЕРНЫ -- отличное качество, небольшой размер, все серии


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Пошли новые серии: 101, 102, 107, 108 и т.д
Качаем здесь ==>  http://www.internytv.ru/online/season_6/101_seriya_internov_onlain.html#idc-cover
   размер 70-80 Мб, 720*400, качество неплохое (учитывая вес серии)))))

----------

